# Police Career?



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

I have asked a LEO I know, but I would like a few more opinions. I want to be a LEO and I have some not-so-appealing things in my past....

*CWOF for Larceny over $250 (266/30/A) and Filing a False Crime Report (269/13/A)

*Red Light Violation 

* 2-3 Verbal Traffic Warnigs (Speeding)

I am probably over annalizing it as I tend to do, but what do you think...Should I even bother. I have wanted to be a cop since I was a kid and I hope that my stupid actions as a kid haven't destroyed my chances. I have the option to attend college or join the U.S. Coast Guard...if I should still persue my dream (which I want to) what should I do. I am at the point where I will do whatever it take to become a LEO. Your Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

*....*

Forgot to add that I will be getting my criminal justice degree if I attend college. If LEO is outa reach, then Ill have to make te best of it and do something else, hope not....thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

*....*

So many views, but no replies :-(


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> I have asked a LEO I know, but I would like a few more opinions. I want to be a LEO and I have some not-so-appealing things in my past....
> 
> *CWOF for Larceny over $250 (266/30/A) and Filing a False Crime Report (269/13/A)
> 
> ...


Buddy I dont want to completely shut you down, but I dont think any department would give you a job. The red light vio, and speeding warnings arn't the biggest deal when it comes right down to it, but the felony larceny, and the false report is whats going to get you. I doubt you would even make it to the interview process, I think they would end your hiring process as soon as they did a backgound check.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

*Thanks*



Unregistered said:


> Buddy I dont want to completely shut you down, but I dont think any department would give you a job. The red light vio, and speeding warnings arn't the biggest deal when it comes right down to it, but the felony larceny, and the false report is whats going to get you. I doubt you would even make it to the interview process, I think they would end your hiring process as soon as they did a backgound check.


Thats what I thought... I get mixed opinions from everyone I talk to. But I'm still gonna give it a shot. I'm gonna double major in CJ and Biz, become Bilingual, have a clean record from that last incident on and hope for the best. But, if that doesn't work, I'll always have the Biz degree and the ability to join the USCG to fall back on....any other thoughts are welcome. Thanks...


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Mall security is looking.



> I want to be a LEO and I have some not-so-appealing things in my past....
> 
> *CWOF for Larceny over $250 (266/30/A) and Filing a False Crime Report (269/13/A)
> 
> ...


I wouldnt call those "not so appealing things" , I would call them automatic disqualifiers.
You can not be a Police Officer in the Commonwealth if you have commited a felony. CWOF is NOT going to look good. The fileing a false report will not help you either. It also may be extremely hard to obtain a LTC.

Toss out the verbal warnings and red light violation...we all get stopped at some point,we drive in the real world-- not traffic school.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

stm4710 said:


> Mall security is looking.
> 
> I wouldnt call those "not so appealing things" , I would call them automatic disqualifiers.
> You can not be a Police Officer in the Commonwealth if you have commited a felony. CWOF is NOT going to look good. The fileing a false report will not help you either. It also may be extremely hard to obtain a LTC.
> ...


Just chimed in and was wondering...you cannot become a LEO if you Committed a felony or convicted of one? What if it was all dismissed and there was still a police report that made you sound guilty? Just wondering.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

I think I have more questions than whoever posted this... Is Mass the only state that wont hire (as a LEO) someone who has committed or been convicted of a felony?

Why will they hire a guy that drove drunk twice, but not the guy who made a mistake and probably returned the poroperty?

Tough State.

VA


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> Just chimed in and was wondering...you cannot become a LEO if you Committed a felony or convicted of one? What if it was all dismissed and there was still a police report that made you sound guilty? Just wondering.


 Iwill tell you now, I am no hireing expert and do not speak for every law enforcement agency in this state. But I can tell you in both my departments (and probally most others) you probally wouldnt get much past submitting the application. :musicboo:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

That felony is going to hurt you period. I wouldn't count on getting a department in Mass. or most other states for that matter.


----------



## edward.lee8 (Oct 17, 2005)

There are so many people taking the tests these days that Departments can be very choosy and most are. I wouldn't want to have had to compete with the candidates that show up today. i had a high school education and never really thought much about "the job" until a guy who was dating my older sister dropped off an application and advised me to take the test. It was the early 70s I was a DAV so I got on. Not that there wern't a lot of good candidates but I really just lucked out. Now that I'm ready to retire I just thank my lucky stars. 
Some of the candidates today already have their law enforcement degrees, and it seems to me that they just know how to prepare for the job better.


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

The thing that sticks out most prominently to me is the "filing a false report". A Police Officer's credibility means everything on this job, and yours has already been questioned.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

So, this guy has NO chance? and should NOT continue to persue a career in LE?
Just making it simple for him/her to understand what you are saying...


----------



## FIVE-OH (Mar 26, 2006)

lets face it leo's get scrutinized enough as it is, i can honestly say i dont think hes got a snowballs chance in hell...sorry pal


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Wasn't there a guy a few years ago in Boston that almost got on after having a juvenile manslaughter charge on his record? If I remember right he made it pretty far into the process and was almost hired. It got plenty of press.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

> and the ability to join the USCG to fall back on


what are your plans if u join the CG? While your charges MIGHT not stop u from joining the military- if u plan on chosing a MOS or Position which requires a Clearence than you might be limited.
Keep in mind, ur background isn't just a BOP. Investigators (Local, State or Fed) will read all the reports, they will talk to your neighbors, school teachers. The FBI found people I forgot I knew and hadn't talked to in 18 years. Also the keep in mind that these are Minimum requirements you read in job postings. even if you aren't automatically disqualified u might still be extremely hard pressed to find a job. there are so many very well qualified applicants and so few positions.


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Even if for some bizarre reason your history doesn't disqualify you, you will be competing for a job with many people who have a clean sheet. It's an uphill battle.

Don't mean to piss on your parade, but one of the few ways I could see you getting on the job is if it were with a small, non-civil service town with questionable hiring procedures (huge dime, nepotism, etc.).


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

What if the charges were dismissed because the complainant failed to appear at court?


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

You've still been adjudicated a liar by a court. That information is discoverable to any defense attorney if (God forbid) you were to become a LEO. IMO, this would make you a non credible witness, and being able to testify as a witness for the government is an element of the job. I just don't see how you can do it. 

Good luck on the bilingual training. Here's a quote to get you started: "Tu quierre papas con eso"? (You want fries with that?)


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

So, the Deputy Sheriff who was arrested, tried and convicted of DUI before he was a Deputy couldn't testify in a DUI case? So, if he was to see a drunk driver, he shouldn't pull him over because no one would believe him? Wow, that's bullshit. Just trying to figure it out...cops really do have to be perfect? dREAM ON....


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> So, the Deputy Sheriff who was arrested, tried and convicted of DUI before he was a Deputy couldn't testify in a DUI case? So, if he was to see a drunk driver, he shouldn't pull him over because no one would believe him? Wow, that's bullshit. Just trying to figure it out...cops really do have to be perfect? dREAM ON....


If it's dismissed, what's the issue. In court, if the Defense Council was to bring up the dismissed charges (unlikely), the officer could respond with the fact that it was dismissed and has no relevance. So, you don't think this guy has a chance?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Ya or Nay, does this guy have a chance...

Man # 1: CWOF for Grand Larceny and False Crime Report

Man # 2: Dismissal (comp. failure to appear) for Grand Larceny and False Crime Report

I say #1-NO chance in hell, unless some ******* PD.:NO: 

#2-U gotta chance, but it's not a great one.


----------



## FIVE-OH (Mar 26, 2006)

I hear Dean Junior College is hiring...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Why do people ask questions and balk at the answers given when they don't meet with what they wanted to hear?

Short version: You are just this side of a scumbag (by luck or providence), there would be very few departments that would be so desperate as to reach down so low into the pool to hire you (read:None). As someone else stated, most places have an abundance of "clean" candidates to pick from why even bother with the likes of you? Maybe you could get a job driving PERP1.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 27, 2005)

Well i tell you what. You can be a cop without a gun :/: . You cannot get a fire arm license in any state because it is a federal law not just massachusetts if you commit a felony. No matter what the felony is you just cant. And DUI is a misd. So that is less. misdemenor is 1 year or less incarceration and/or probation. Felony is more than 1 year. SO DUI is less and may be hired....


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

Dreamer said:


> misdemenor is 1 year or less incarceration and/or probation. Felony is more than 1 year.


I hope you're referring to somewhere other than MA for that definition. To lead you in the right direction, the max for first offense OUI in MA is 2 1/2 years (not that anyone ever gets it), and it's a misdemeanor.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

You don't have a conviction so you are not dead in the water. What you need is time...lots of it. If you are an outstanding candidate who did something stupid as a kid, you may still have a shot, but you have to be BETTER than everyone else. I know of troopers and locals with records. You have have to put some distance between you and the offenses and prove that they were mistakes made in your youth. Now if they are not juvenile offenses, you might have some 'splaining to do Lucy...I know I was no angel, just ran faster and was a bit smarter than some of my friends!

I got a minor transporting alcohol charge in college...


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> So, the Deputy Sheriff who was arrested, tried and convicted of DUI before he was a Deputy couldn't testify in a DUI case? So, if he was to see a drunk driver, he shouldn't pull him over because no one would believe him? Wow, that's bullshit. Just trying to figure it out...cops really do have to be perfect? dREAM ON....


No, Steinwitz, pay attention to what I said. The fact that you have been adjudicated as not being truthful, or lying, is what would make you a non credible witness. The DUI analogy is off the mark. It's called a Giglio action, also referred to as Garcia and Henthorn (case laws). You see, if it is DOCUMENTED (via a judge, magistrate, or even your Chief) that you have made a material lie, that information is discoverable to a defense attorney, and can be used to impeach your future testimony in court, you can be deemed a non useful witness for the prosecution, and therefore cannot fulfill a critical component of your job. This is a fairly recent situation, where officers are being let go because of past Giglio issues.

But not to confuse you any further, see the last post which sums the situation up fairly accurately: you are just short of scumbag ranking, and will most likely be passed over for other candidates who do not have such a colorful past. You made your bed, now lie in it (no pun intended).


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 27, 2005)

RustyShackleford said:


> I hope you're referring to somewhere other than MA for that definition. To lead you in the right direction, the max for first offense OUI in MA is 2 1/2 years (not that anyone ever gets it), and it's a misdemeanor.


Yeah thanks rusty, it is 2 1/2 years in ma i was referring to one of my older law books :s . 
My old corrections book, Some states its 1 year...Gotta love MA. It is 2 1/2 years max now? Was that part of the new law just passed?


----------



## Bluestar (Nov 12, 2005)

Filing a false police report = LIAR = No credibility = a possible interview for mall security. Possibly. Keep in mind that a charge of filing a false report is most often only submitted by an officer that was highly pissed off that he/she was lied to in the first place.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


FIVE-OH said:


> I hear Dean Junior College is hiring...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Just as a matter of "record" a DUI conviction after 1998 is now a disqualifier for a Class A or B in MA.


----------

